# Demo 8 frame..can this be pedaled uphill?



## Jingleman (Sep 15, 2004)

Hi..I have found a good deal for a 2006 Demo 8 frame.I am wondering if this thing can be pedaled uphill if fitted with a front mech and two rings like 32-22.Now I have a Bullit with a Boxxer Ride..it weighs 41,3 lb and I can get uphill with a relative easy effort(slowly..but I do any weekend)..But since the Bullit has a good geometry as all round freeride bike..I wonder if the Demo can be used the same, for some enduro and not always hardcore freeride..or dh ..(for eg..a Kona Stab..or M3..not possible to get anywhere other than where gravity permits it..)
Please..dont remind me it is a WC dh machine..I know that..but 5 years ago not many would use a Bullit with a Boxxer as a all round machine..now many of us consider 38-40 lbs an acceptable weight to pedal up..Thanks a lot.Bye


----------



## ianjenn (Aug 1, 2004)

Anything can be pedaled uphill. Weir once said when asked how he rode his Karpiels uphill that I stand when it gets steep. There is a local guy here who is real strong and has riidden his DEMO 9 on like 30+ miles xc outing with other guys on XC bikes!!!!!! He is very strong.


----------



## yoonior (Jan 26, 2004)

Jingleman said:


> Hi..I have found a good deal for a 2006 Demo 8 frame.I am wondering if this thing can be pedaled uphill if fitted with a front mech and two rings like 32-22.Now I have a Bullit with a Boxxer Ride..it weighs 41,3 lb and I can get uphill with a relative easy effort(slowly..but I do any weekend)..But since the Bullit has a good geometry as all round freeride bike..I wonder if the Demo can be used the same, for some enduro and not always hardcore freeride..or dh ..(for eg..a Kona Stab..or M3..not possible to get anywhere other than where gravity permits it..)
> Please..dont remind me it is a WC dh machine..I know that..but 5 years ago not many would use a Bullit with a Boxxer as a all round machine..now many of us consider 38-40 lbs an acceptable weight to pedal up..Thanks a lot.Bye


I've ridden 19.5kg BigHit Expert 2003 for the whole year before I sold it, surprisingly (considering weight) it was quite a good climber. I had to make regular loops of 20-30km and some had 1000-1200m of vertical, no lifts for accessing our best DH trails (half riding-half walking ).

Currently I'm riding 18kg Bullit and the weight difference is very noticable but -technically- even with 5th Element shock it is not any way better climber than Big Hit. But Bullit is lighter and more useful and it doesn't kill your strengh so much while climbing.

The more I ride big bikes like those the more I'm leaning toward some bit-lighter bike with less travel whenever you have to do longer uphills.

I'd say it's up to you if you want to suffer climbing/walking with bike like this on uphills. It may not be worth it. But if you are really fit and ride extremely difficult downhills - invest in lighter parts and bring Demo8 to 18kg range 

good luck!


----------



## Lickqid (Aug 9, 2005)

*Yea*

The nearest downhill course to me is four hours, and I can only afford one bike. I had to make the choice of what sort of bike to get, I love downhill but I mainly ride xc. ANyways, I bought the Gemini and haven't regretted it, even though I have to pedal it around flats and uphills all the time. Its cool too, because although I go much slower, when I do get on a hardtail I realize how much stronger I'm getting from pedaling the Gemini around all the time.


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

*Of course it can be pedalled up hill. Question is what is your priority?*

If you're willing to sacrifice up hill for down hill performance then it will be ok. If you tend to seek dh, extreme trails vs. all day epics and fire roads then you'll be ok. Since you're already riding a borderline aggressive trailbike/freeride bike, the Demo will just push your dh/fr envelope. You have to decide for yourself what type of riding you will do and enjoy the most.

I sold my Enduro when my BigHit was being ridden 95% of the time. Climbing is slow and painful but good for strength conditioning and the down hill is sublime. Wouldn't trade it for the world.


----------



## bullit71 (Apr 9, 2004)

*True....*

When I was more into FR/DH, I rode my Bullit everywhere. As others have said, you can ride ANYTHING uphill. You can make your uphill experience easier and perhaps more fun, or make it a grueling experience. Really depends on what you value most. I sold my Bullit and bought a new Enduro so I can enjoy the uphills more and focus less on DH. Great choice for me. The other poster says he sold his Enduro to ride his BigHit. A great choice for him. And someday I may be jonesing to rip DH and jump off cliffs again, and will probably sell Enduro and get something else more DH oriented.

So think about what you value most out of your mtn bike experience and choose accordingly.

Late....


----------



## pm55 (Sep 30, 2005)

Maybe you should look into the Enduro Trail SX Trail II and put a front derailleur/2 rings on it...


----------



## Jingleman (Sep 15, 2004)

*Demo8*

...my biggest concern is not weight..I am used to heavy bikes..The problem could be the position..I think I will use it with my Boxxer Ride..so the front could be setted lower..but still..the frame looks super laid back...no?


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

*You'll be fine.*



Jingleman said:


> ...my biggest concern is not weight..I am used to heavy bikes..The problem could be the position..I think I will use it with my Boxxer Ride..so the front could be setted lower..but still..the frame looks super laid back...no?


Combination of your Boxxer adjustability and putting your seat up you'll climb as well as imagined given the circumstances. Just don't put any bar ends on ok?


----------



## floatingchoner (Oct 24, 2005)

I ride a giant vt2. The bike is the **** for what you are talking about. It is an incredible all around bike. it climbs like a hard tail, but has 5.7 in the back, 130mm up front, to make medium terain features seem like they aren't there. I know it is not a "DH" bike, but it can handle pretty much whatever you throw at it. I stumbled across it when I was looking for a bike that I can ride on 30 mile loops, 5-7 foot drops, and urban sessions. I found it. Giant VT2.


----------



## X-Vert (Jan 22, 2004)

*That is a sweet bike!*



pm55 said:


> Maybe you should look into the Enduro Trail SX Trail II and put a front derailleur/2 rings on it...


I agree the SX trail would be better for the intended riding and if both bikes were being purchased at full price. Is the Demo frame price the same as the Enduro SX? If so, try to get the Enduro. But Demo is worth more so you may be better off investment resale wise.

BTW, if the deal is killer can I just say how jealous I am!


----------



## dante (Jan 12, 2004)

Jingleman said:


> Demo 8 frame..can this be pedaled uphill?


No.

You'd need at least wheels, cranks, pedals, a chain and a cassette to go along with it... 

In all seriousness, anything can be pedaled up and anything can be piloted down. The drawback is, the more you go specifically towards going up or going down, the other is going to suffer. Hope this helps...


----------



## j6105 (Apr 10, 2004)

yes the demo 8 can be pedaled uphill.

I has adjustable geometry if that is what you are worried about. Simply take a screw out and put it in another hole and you go from all mountain to full on DH geometry. 

My demo 8 weighs in at 39.5 pounds will full DH components.


----------



## Jingleman (Sep 15, 2004)

*Demo8*



j6105 said:


> yes the demo 8 can be pedaled uphill.
> 
> I has adjustable geometry if that is what you are worried about. Simply take a screw out and put it in another hole and you go from all mountain to full on DH geometry.
> 
> My demo 8 weighs in at 39.5 pounds will full DH components.


...by that I assume you occasionally pedal it instead of pushing it...going uphill..
39,5 lbs is not bad..I think..given the kind of bike.Do you know the actual weight of the frame?thanks


----------



## Tracerboy (Oct 13, 2002)

DH bikes can all be pedalled up hill. i ride an intense m1, one ring up front. definetly a DH bike but i sacrifice the climbs(which i never liked) for the DH which i LOVE. i usually shuttle my local trails so the fact that its a beast doesn't matter, but many people would say i should get something like a enduro sx trail. that is a great idea if you want to enjoy every part of the mountain, but i would never give up the true ability of a DH bike. just depeneds on what is important to you.


----------



## The Kadvang (Jul 25, 2004)

j6105 said:


> yes the demo 8 can be pedaled uphill.
> 
> I has adjustable geometry if that is what you are worried about. Simply take a screw out and put it in another hole and you go from all mountain to full on DH geometry.
> 
> My demo 8 weighs in at 39.5 pounds will full DH components.


hahahahahha all mountain to full on DH
thats a lie

it pedals well tho, its still a DH bike


----------



## zachdank (Jun 15, 2005)

j6105 said:


> yes the demo 8 can be pedaled uphill.
> 
> I has adjustable geometry if that is what you are worried about. Simply take a screw out and put it in another hole and you go from all mountain to full on DH geometry.
> 
> My demo 8 weighs in at 39.5 pounds will full DH components.


Crack pipe


----------



## MarzocchiFork (Jan 5, 2005)

zachdank said:


> Crack pipe


I concur.


----------

